# Happy Thanksgiving from the Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Happy Thanksgiving from all of us at the Shack!*

We hope you all have a super turkey day!

My wife and I have a grandmother each that is still alive... 91 and 93 years old. We normally go to their home or a relatives home and have a gathering. This year will be the first year we will not do this due to the health of our granny's. They just can not handle the big crowds and kids running every which way and loose. It seems really weird to not have those two gatherings. Neither will we have the two Christmas gatherings. That is a lot of family I will not see. Of course we will still have our immediate family gatherings with my parents and the wife's mother. 

I also want to say that I am thankful for all of the members that make the Shack a great place to chat and hang out. We have so much to be thankful for and we should never take our blessings for granted. 

*When you want to complain about some little things, try to remember a few thing that you should be thankful for…

When you want to complain about…
Instead, be thankful…

...the taxes you pay 
...because it means you are employed. 

...a lawn that needs mowing or 
...windows that need cleaning or
...floors that need cleaning 
...because it means you have a place to live. 

...the parking space you find at the far end of the parking lot 
...because it means you have a car and you are capable of walking.

...your huge electric bill 
...because it means you have power to keep warm, cool, cook, etc.

...the piles of laundry and ironing 
...because it means your loved ones are still with you.

Just remember... we can always find a way to be thankful for something in any circumstance.*


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Yes, Happy Thanksiving to all. Tell us how you celebrate the day. What do you eat. what do you do, what do you look forward to? Where do you go?


We usually go to Lousisiana to spend Thanksgiving with my family and my Juli's (my wife) family, but this year we are going at Christmas. So this year we are staying at home and cooking turkey and pumpkin pie, with sweet potato caserole, and making gumbo using the scraps on Saturday. Friday we will have prime rib. The long weekend will be a feast and recycling (cajuns were the experts in recycling with gumbo, etc.) lesson...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, our thanksgiving was last month here in Canada but we always have Turkey with all the fixins. 
Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!! ...:T

I'll be working ...maybe until 4:00pm, but when I get home ...that turkey must be ready :meal:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Thanksgiving day will be a buffet/potluck at church with my Mom & Dad, then football.
Friday will be for staying home, away from the frenzied shoppers, then stuffing myself silly for the second day in a row, this time with the in-laws. And then watching Nebraska beat Colorado, please.

What are we all thankful for this year?
I'm thankful for not really wanting for anything important, and for being able to occasionally help those who do lack necessities. Good health, family, friends. That's just the beginning of the list.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone I hope you and yours will have a fantastic day.:wave:


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Sonnie et al.

Yes we are thankful. Not even a hint of complaint here. It has been a challenging year, but not so much as compared to many others. I think sometimes life's challenges allow you to gain perspective on how you intend to live the rest of your life. 

Anyway, off to get the bird on the smoker (guess it wasn't a great day for the ol Butterball!).

Be safe everyone.

MitchOK


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving All!

I know I have so much to be thankful for (even the fact that I have a computer to write this...), and I am as guilty as anyone for taking it for granted. Aside from everything Sonnie listed, I am extremely thankful for a community like the Shack, where I feel I am among friends and mentors that share my passion not only for HT, but for the movies themselves. Be safe, everyone!


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend are having our first thanksgiving together. ANd this is also the first sit-down meal she will have with my family. So hopefully it goes well. But I hope everyone has an enjoyable Thanksgiving, and to remember, be safe on the roads. As much as we want to look past it, thanksgiving actually has the highest fatality rate of drivers for any day of the year.

So be calm, be safe. Plan ahead so your not in a rush to get somewhere. And enjoy your day.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.

I know I did, me and my gf ate dinner with my parents, and grand parents.

Anyone do anything fun?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Eating is fun to me... so yeah... I had lots of fun. :meal: :bigsmile:


----------

